# Misc ......................



## Big Dog

Add anything you like, just found a few funnies for all to enjoy!


----------



## Big Dog

Keep it going if you got'em ........


----------



## pirate_girl

Is this like the new version of Potpourri?


----------



## pirate_girl

It's been a while since I've gone through my goofy files... let me see what I can dig up..


----------



## Galvatron

ok i come across these....excuse the bad words i could not be arsed to dub em out


----------



## Deadly Sushi

Great stuff!!!!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## pirate_girl

Stormtrooper weinerdogs?


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

..


----------



## urednecku

OK PG, where can we buy that egg fryer?


----------



## pirate_girl

wth???


----------



## pirate_girl

urednecku said:


> OK PG, where can we buy that egg fryer?



Not sure lol
It's one of those things ya find on websites like Kontraband..


----------



## pirate_girl

..


----------



## pirate_girl

..


----------



## rback33

So PG.. Little pigs is a fav of yours???


----------



## pirate_girl

rback33 said:


> So PG.. Little pigs is a fav of yours???


..turd..


----------



## rback33

pirate_girl said:


> ..turd..



You made that too easy...


----------



## pirate_girl

watch where you swing that thing, buster...


----------



## rback33

pirate_girl said:


> watch where you swing that thing, buster...



Yeah yeah.... i need to find some random funnies from my email to post...


----------



## pirate_girl

..


----------



## pirate_girl

..


----------



## pirate_girl

..


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## darroll




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## American Woman

If only it were that easy


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## elsmitro

Oh Big Dog...  That picture of a bird *pooping *is so offensive; it's so uncalled for.


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Jim_S RIP

...


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## pirate_girl

... Let's call this one.. The End Of The World As We Know It...


----------



## darroll

Funny one Little Pirate.
I would write something but I'm a chicken.
Get my white flag, that always works,

me


----------



## pirate_girl

darroll said:


> Funny one Little Pirate.
> I would write something but* I'm a chicken*.
> Get my white flag, that always works,
> 
> me


So was I... to post the chop, thought for sure it would get removed lol


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Rusty Shackleford

BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I AM FRIGGIN CRYING!


----------



## alaska120

One for the road...


----------



## jpr62902

Love this pie chart:


----------



## kitty

pirate_girl said:


> ..


hmmm i dont get it...


----------



## kitty

kitty said:


> hmmm i dont get it...


the one that siad pizza for eight


----------



## Rusty Shackleford




----------



## Rusty Shackleford




----------



## Rusty Shackleford




----------



## pirate_girl

kitty said:


> the one that siad pizza for eight


i.e. -- "pieces of eight"


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## pirate_girl

*Texas Speed Camera*


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## pirate_girl

----


----------



## Spiffy1

Can I trade the tomato and lettuce for more bacon? Actually, how about the onion and sauce too?!   So that would be double bacon with the layers seperated by bacon and everything sandwiched between bacon. 

Now that'd be a heart attack burger!  But I'd try it..... once.


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

i see marilyn monroe


----------



## pirate_girl

Finger food??


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## pirate_girl

_=_


----------



## Rusty Shackleford




----------



## pirate_girl

****


----------



## pirate_girl

....


----------



## Rusty Shackleford




----------



## pirate_girl

....


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Must be cold at the North Pole


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## pirate_girl

scuba weiner..


----------



## jpr62902

SCUBA weiner.  That's funny.  Just don't dive around any "catfish."

Here's a cool vid of a SCUBA cat and dog.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FPKvdIU6PK4&NR=1"]YouTube - Scuba diving cat and dog[/ame]


----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## pirate_girl

...


----------



## darroll

LOL-LP.


----------



## pirate_girl

....


----------



## pirate_girl

====


----------



## pirate_girl

===


----------

